# 17.5 Tekin vs Novak



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Just learning about the differences.
What have you guy's found to be different... Gearing/timing, and comfortable temps???

Thanks, Bret


----------



## Bart Diaz (Mar 21, 2006)

I found the Novak to be better.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Bart Diaz said:


> I found the Novak to be better.



What makes it better?


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Tyler Gerber killed everyone with the tekin motor at the halloween classic on-road race in 1/12 scale at the gate. don't know ne details but witnessed a good ol' school Butt Whoopin! others were on novak's and trinity's.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Maybe the Tekins work better in a lighter car?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

u also have to look at gearing, what ESC, etc. combine everything and its a winning combo. any combo can win, and each motor works better in different applications. remember, tekin's hotwire option is one heck of a cool deal... and it can be that one nick advantage over others...


----------



## OVALALOT (Mar 13, 2008)

My experience with Tekin is they do not like a lot of timing, Mine seems to run strong when it is around 10-12deg. Gets to hot when it is cranked up. Seems to me as strong as the Novak. We all know Tekin makes a great product, just need to find that "sweet spot".


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The Tekin loves smaller tracks and the lower timing on the motor. With the RS speedo and the 189 software and boost set to 40 deg. I set the motor at 0 deg. and roll out low. The magnet strength in the Tekin is a bit lower then the Novak or Duo, so the power out put is a few points lower, but for some reason it will produce more torque at a set amp load. There is a much smaller sweet spot, so temperarture is important. In 1/12 nothing over 145. Any higher you go flat at the end of the race. 
-Wayne


----------



## norminwv (Nov 6, 2002)

I must say that I just started racing a Tekin RS1 17.5 you will love the internal software for the speed controller. I made adjustments to that instead of the motor. Very satisfied with the performance.


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

novak is the worest you can get .. i will never buy there stuff again ... just my thoughts ... reasons and so on wont get into them ...


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Haven't tried the Tekin, but the Novak is working great for me.Had some problems with it when I first got it, shipped it back to them and they got it repaired it had been good ever since. Great customer service. I have used Novak products for a lot of years and will continue to do so.:woohoo:*


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

Novak products and service are among the best in our hobby. As long as the stuff is used correctly, not abused too much* and one doesn't have unrealistic expectations...
:dude:
*believe it or not- an old, abused, cracked and glued GTX works great in wet snow!


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

nitro4294 said:


> *Haven't tried the Tekin, but the Novak is working great for me.Had some problems with it when I first got it, shipped it back to them and they got it repaired it had been good ever since. Great customer service. I have used Novak products for a lot of years and will continue to do so.:woohoo:*


mind if i ask what the problems were ???

since i have a novak 17.5 ss 

thanks


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*They didn't tell me what they did to fix the problem. I purchased a 4 cell GTB with a 10.5 motor for carpet oval racing and half way through the first run with it, it just stopped. I checked the battery and all connections, temp was just a bit over 100*. Sent it in under warranty and about a week and a half it was back at no charge. I am assuming that a wire or connection inside came apart.
That was just over a year ago and no problems since.:thumbsup: *


----------



## TeamQuandtDad (Jul 5, 2007)

ok thanks for info


----------



## martin660 (Sep 12, 2005)

All my Novak 17.5s have been fast and durable. The Novak speed controls not the fastest but the most durable. LRP, Losi and Tekin all going up in smoke weekly at my local track. Cant beat and LRP SPX and Trinity duo for pure speed if you going to run at big event. But they dont seem to last. And if you have problem with a Novak you get prompt customer service. Unlike LRP.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

The NEW Tekin Customer Service is the Best. Most adjustable ESC's and only witnessed two RS's go up and one was wired wrong and the other fell victim to someone that managed to toast that RS and Three LRP's and four Novak Motors in one weekend. The New RS is the new sliced bread at my local track. Novaks are durable ol' dinosaurs but not very many features. And it's huge! several are raving about the Tekin RS's at our track. Tekin is under new ownership and management. And there turning Heads! Check out the Snowbirds results too. Several A-Mainers, many 5 out of 10 cars with RS's or RS Pro's. There are beginners, intermediates and pros at my local track running Tekin Products. We haven't had any issues that seemed like manufacturer defects.

I'll Be doin some testing this week with the Tekin 13.5 to fine tune it but so far track results, the Novaks are struggling to keep up!


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

The damaged Novak motors at the Birds were the result of excess timing in certain ESCs that caused the motors to overheat and burn out the coils. This is not a Novak QC issue, it's a bonehead "not checking the motor temp" issue.

Our motors are protected from overheating when used with our ESCs, but other mfgs do not offer this feature.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

NovakTwo said:


> The damaged Novak motors at the Birds were the result of excess timing in certain ESCs that caused the motors to overheat and burn out the coils. This is not a Novak QC issue, it's a bonehead "not checking the motor temp" issue.
> 
> Our motors are protected from overheating when used with our ESCs, but other mfgs do not offer this feature.


That is one of the main reasons I run Novak only and have done so for a long time. Like I have stated, I have not tried any other brushless systems so I will not comment, but I have seen a couple have problems.
I feel it comes down to personal preference. If you like one brand over another, run it. :woohoo:


----------

